# What do you think about my new tune?



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fstill-nothing


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

foster911 said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fstill-nothing


Nothing....................


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you!
I forgot, this forums is for classic lovers not mine!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

foster911 said:


> Thank you!
> I forgot, this forums is for classic lovers not mine!


Don't mind me, lots none classical lovers also.


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Don't mind me, lots none classical lovers also.


Hi beautiful!
What's your idea about this one?

__
https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fnew-arrangement-2
What do your colleagues call this? Motif?:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

foster911 said:


> Hi beautiful!
> What's your idea about this one?
> 
> __
> ...


My _techno_ friends would call that; ....yes you guessed right.


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sorry!
deleted!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

foster911 said:


> Sorry!
> deleted!


Sorry you deleted it.

New-arrangement-2 has a nice development, could grow into something. Don't let yourself be discouraged by our Pugg who always seems to be the first to open our door and shy people off with tastes that are not his cup of tea. We don't know if he's beautiful either, it's just his avatar you know.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

It's actually really awesome, and I'm not just saying it. I'm going to listen though your other uploads


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> Sorry you deleted it.


Nothing my friend!
Just a simple improvisation:

__
https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fdemo-new-4
or

__
https://soundcloud.com/foster911%2Fdiff-keys


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm surprised no one pointed out that the "Today's Composers" section is the place here where people introduce their tunes. Please try to do it there next time.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Another big mistake by foster911! First it's 'nothing' and then it ain't filed right...

Come on, be a little more friendly to newcomers, guys!


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

enjoyed the first two, but why are they so short?


----------



## foster911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Medley said:


> why are they so short?


Thanks!
Because I have not found my way in the long span of western music yet.

Unfortunately I lose my confidence more every day about the damn trends in the electronic world being changed every year. Billions of tracks from the famous artists out there being listened just once and brutally shot in the bin. Yes this is what happens to the art. Every thing gonna forgotten, no matter how big or small it is and I really can not stand it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey your stuff is very good


----------

